# Monitor erhält kein Signal über VGA/HDMI



## Bone-Hunter89 (15. Juni 2014)

*Monitor erhält kein Signal über VGA/HDMI*

Monitor erhält kein Signal über VGA/HDMI

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe einen neuen Monitor gekauft, allerdings bekomme ich über den HDMI Anschluss kein Signal. Wenn ich den HDMI Stecker in den PC stecke, kommt dieses typische Geräusch, dass neue Hardware angeschlossen wurde. Aber der Monitor sagt dass er kein Signal kriegt. 

Die einzige Möglichkeit die funktioniert ist in den Monitor ein VGA Kabel zu tun, dieses mit einem (glaube DVI) Konverterstecker an die Grafikkarte des PC anzuschließen. Ich habe alle Anschlüsse am PC probiert nur über den DVI Port an der Grafikkarte wird ein Signal übertragen, die Mainboard Anschlüsse funktionieren nicht (konnte nur den VGA und HDMI Testen, in den DVI Anschluss passt der Stecker warum auch immer nicht rein). Bei der Grafikkarte funktioniert der HDMI Anschluss ebenfalls nicht. 

Ich muss dazu sagen, dieses Problem hatte ich seit Kauf des PCs, allerdings hatte ich damals nur einen alten Monitor und daher hat es mich nicht beeinträchtigt. Jetzt möchte ich aber den neuen und den alten Anschließen...
Garantie ist noch auf dem PC, allerdings würde es mich wundern wenn Mainboard und Grafikkarte zufällig beide kaputte Steckplätze hätten. Daher vermute ich ein anderes Problem, konnte mit Google aber nichts nützliches finden. 

Monitor: BENQ 2760HS

PC:
 Intel Core i5-3570 Box, LGA1155
 Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition, 3GB GDDR5, PCI-Express
 Gigabyte H77-D3H, Intel H77, ATX
 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9

Ich hoffe wirklich ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Painkiller (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Monitor erhält kein Signal über VGA/HDMI*

Hallo und willkommen im Forum! 



> Wenn ich den HDMI Stecker in den PC stecke, kommt dieses typische  Geräusch, dass neue Hardware angeschlossen wurde. Aber der Monitor sagt  dass er kein Signal kriegt.


Das klingt doch schon mal gut. 
HDMI wird also erkannt. Hast du mal versucht, über den Monitor direkt die Bildquelle einzustellen? Falls nicht geh am besten so vor:
DVI und HDMI anzuschließen (du hast ja gemeint das DVI noch ein Signal überträgt), das Monitor-Menü aufrufen und die Bildquelle auf HDMI  umstellen, dann das DVI-Kabel aus Grafikkarte und Monitor entfernen.                         Beim BenQ GL2450HM war/ist das genau so. Da ist die HDMI-Quelle von Werk aus bei einigen Geräten schon deaktiviert gewesen. Falls es via DVI nicht geht, versuch es mal mit einem VGA Kabel und einem VGA-DVI-Adapter. Die Vorgehensweise wie oben beschrieben behältst du bei. Also VGA-Kabel via VGA-DVI Adapter an Grafikkarte, und HDMI Kabel auch an Grafikkarte. Dann wieder via Monitormenü die Bildquelle auf HDMI stellen.

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Bone-Hunter89 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Monitor erhält kein Signal über VGA/HDMI*

Hat funktioniert Painkiller! Ich musste wirklich nur die Bildquelle auf HDMI per Tasten auf dem Rücken des Monitors umstellen^^ Der alte Monitor war so steinzeit, dass so etwas gar nicht vorhanden war, deshalb hab ich gar nicht gewusst, dass sowas möglich ist. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Painkiller (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Monitor erhält kein Signal über VGA/HDMI*



> Ich musste wirklich nur die Bildquelle auf HDMI per Tasten auf dem Rücken des Monitors umstellen^^


Kleine Ursache, große Wirkung!  



> Vielen Dank!


Gern geschehen!  

Viel Spaß weiterhin mit deinem Monitor! 

Gruß
Pain


----------

